# Ultimate 8" diameter brushed solution



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Luke, hardly ever see you post on here. On their website, Netgain claims their Warp 8 is a twin to the ADC 8" motor (203-06-4001A), so I would think they are close or identical in size. Might wanna call Netgain and see if you can talk to George. There might be a brush compound that could take that amount of amperage for a 1/4 mile. White Zombie used to have two of those things connected to a Zilla 2K after all.


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 16, 2014)

I found the cause of the blasts of sparks was due to hitting the Zilla's rev limiter. If I stay off limiter (which takes careful throttle control, as the wheel spins up so quickly when it looses traction), the motor seems to do fine. 

So I turned it up to 1kA, and now it pulls better. It's decently quick to drive now, but still a little soft. 

Considering going to a Zilla 2k and putting a taller gear in her to give her some legs.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

sounds like a fun project, was looking at the nedra site and thought of this thread:
http://www.nedra.com/build.html

CG might be an issue for a sparrow, spinning the tires more with a 2k probably won't make it go faster, might just try a taller (lower ratio) gear for starters and see how it does with less tire slip.


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 16, 2014)

I know I can put a slick that works with a well prepped track surface and not have wheelspin be an issue. For the street, its already reasonably adequate just feeding this little 8" 200kW, but she's pretty soft for the strip.


----------

